
Now Alexa can help you microwave dinner - leonagano
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/04/now-alexa-can-help-you-microwave-dinner/
======
mmagin
This is all fun and games until an internet worm attempts to turn them on
indefinitely. An empty microwave oven will overheat, hopefully shutting down
in the process, though who knows?
[https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/microwaves-can-be-a-
fir...](https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/microwaves-can-be-a-fire-
hazard-040413.html)

